
New York State May Get a $15 Minimum Wage. Ford Paid Workers That 100 Years Ago - cryoshon
https://theintercept.com/2015/09/11/new-york-state-may-get-15-minimum-wage-ford-paid-workers-100-years-ago/
======
matheweis
Seriously? Ford was the [Google/Facebook/Amazon] of it's day. That'd be like
100 years from now making the argument that folks should earn today's $120k
_adjusted for inflation_

~~~
droidist2
While I agree with raising the minimum wage, you make a really good point.

